# Testing gas/oil ratio



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I was snowblowing my drive yesterday and the when I refueled (40:1 mix)the snowblower started running rough. That got me to wondering if they make something that can test the mixture and tell you what the actual ratio is. I mix mine with a turkey baster for the oil, marked off to get the right amount of oil/gallon of gas. I mix it the same way for the boat (50:1) and was thinking it would be nice to be able to test it after it is mixed to see how close it really is. I am thinking it would not be that much different than the tube thing they use to test antifreeze/water in the radiator. Do they make such a thing or am I just trying to make my life too easy.

Scott


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the oil/gas ratio should not be that critical as long as you are in the ratio neighborhood. you may have gotten a little water in the tank from snow to cause some ruff running.check your plug for fouling if you went heavy on the oil.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Water is a very good possiblity , it was everywhere. I really wasnt that concerned about the snowblower as much as it made me think that if it happened in the boat how would I know whether I should have added more gas or more oil?

Scott


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

more oil is better than less, but too much will foul your plugs. always keep new spare plugs onboard for safety. too little oil will cost you a lot more for motor repair.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I they did have something to measure the mixture it would probably too expensive and that may be why it isn't marketed.
As Freyed stated this mixture thing is not an exact science especially for a snowblower. All the oil does is lubricate. Too little and you have wear.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If its white your lean. Black your rich. Problem is wether you are lean/rich on the fuel air or fuel oil mix. Got to watch. There is a diff. Your choke is your key to telling one from the other. After it cools and you checked the plug start it back up and see if holding the choke part closed smooths it out. If so its NOT the mix. Remember either will burn the unit up. Dont run long!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I imagine you could easily test the oil/gas ration by measuring the specific gravity using a hydrometer. Just like you do for your antifreeze/water mixture or the salinity in a salt water aquarium.
I don't know of anyone that sells them but the first place I'd check would be Graingers.

Nope Grainers didn't have them but here is some.

http://www.stevenson-reeves.co.uk/hydrometers/LAOP.htm

You would probably have to calibrate it yourself but that would be rather easy.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

at work we use refractometer (sp) to measure the &#37; of coolant that we have mixed w/ water but they are expensive too. http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...ryString=refractometer&submit.x=40&submit.y=5


----------



## Boat Doctor (Jun 16, 2008)

Oil ratio mixtures are important when it comes to 2 cycle engines. 1 thing one must remember is that not all 2 cycle oil is the same. Air cooled engines do not work well with outboard 2 cycle oils and like wise for the other. Your engines manufacturer recomends the use of specific oils and it is highly recomended that you adhear to this to avoid problems. With todays new fuel injected engines one must really stick to those recommendations. I have seen drastic changes in the oils over the last 25 years and have seen many a engine fail due to both too little oil and surprisngly to much oil. The number one failure is the use of off brand oils which leads to piston rings sticking, lack of quality lube which leads to scoring. When rings stick they tend to either cause lack of compression and the worst case a ring sticking out and catching a port which is usually catastrophic!!! They do make a mixture ratio cup available at most dealerships which will give you different ratio mixes based on gallons of gas needing oil. As for as a tool for checking ratios...NO SUCH ANIMAL.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

If you had any moisture at all, maybe you have some ethanol separation going on. Try a lil seafoam?


----------

